# Work vs Show goes back a loooong way



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Just Googling around doing some research and I found this info. Thought it was kinda ironic seeing that we talk about this as if it is something that just recently (past several decades) developed:



> Quote:In Europe, during the 1800s, attempts were being made to standardize breeds. The dogs were bred to preserve traits that assisted in their job of herding sheep and protecting flocks from predators. In Germany this was practiced within local communities, where shepherds selected and bred dogs that they believed had traits necessary for herding sheep, such as intelligence, strength, and keen senses of smell. The results were dogs that were able to perform admirably in their task, but that differed significantly, both in appearance and ability, from one locality to another.
> 
> To combat these differences, the Phylax Society was formed in 1891 with the intention of creating standardised dog breeds in Germany. The society disbanded after only three years due to an ongoing, internal conflict regarding the traits that the society should promote; *some members believed dogs should be bred solely for working purposes, while others believed dogs also should be bred for appearance.* While unsuccessful in their goal, the Phylax Society had inspired people to pursue standardising dog breeds independently.


----------

